# Normal bowing or flex of M.2 card?



## davidm71 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi,

Just got a new Adata M.2 NVME stick and installed it onto a pci-e adapter card. When I was done fastening the screw in place I noticed the M.2 card was noticeably bowing with some flex over the pci-e card. Is this normal? Got me worried.

Thanks.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 1, 2017)

Can you please post a picture of the installed M.2 card? No this does not sound normal.


----------



## davidm71 (Mar 2, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Can you please post a picture of the installed M.2 card? No this does not sound normal.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 2, 2017)

Yup and nope that does not look normal to me...Was this warped before you installed it? But if its working fine then it should be okay...Ive seen graphic cards do this before and worked fine.


EDIT...Is it working okay?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 2, 2017)

The chip in the middle of the m.2 is hitting the adapter. Also you do not need to screw the left end that tight. Let some pressure off that end, and the card will flex much less.


----------



## davidm71 (Mar 2, 2017)

Its working ok and I tried to loosen the fastening screw but it doesn't make a difference. Waste of $15 on an adapter card. Going to take it up with Amazon.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 2, 2017)

davidm71 said:


> Its working ok and I tried to loosen the fastening screw but it doesn't make a difference. Waste of $15 on an adapter card. Going to take it up with Amazon.


Yeah weird and even though its working fine I wouldn't be pleased with my new purchase looking like that with the kind of money they cost . You just have to love them speeds though


----------



## davidm71 (Mar 2, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Yeah weird and even though its working fine I wouldn't be pleased with my new purchase looking like that with the kind of money they cost . You just have to love them speeds though



Yeah not happy. The speeds are ok though. Not like Samsung 950 or 960 speeds. Got it for a Z87 and I was told it has legacy rom builtin so no problem if no Nvme support even though I could mod that into my bios..


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 2, 2017)

Not normal, M.2 cards should slot in very easily and be screwed in very lightly, with no bending/flexing. That looks like a bad adapter with the holes in the wrong position.


----------



## davidm71 (Mar 2, 2017)

So I purchased a new adapter card using my Amazon points. Emailed Amazon.. maybe they'll take it back. This is the one I just ordered:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N78XZCH/?tag=tec06d-20

What you guys think?

Thanks


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 2, 2017)

Judging by the reviews, it should work just fine. It's just a simple mechanical adapter, so it either works or it doesn't.


----------



## Whilhelm (Mar 2, 2017)

Did you use the correct spacer at the end? It looks like you possibly didn't use the nut/spacer and screw correctly. It should not be bowed at all and the end where the screw goes should be level with the connector on the other end. I would be worried about the possibility of shorting out components on the pcb.


----------



## infrared (Mar 2, 2017)

It almost looks like it wasn't seated in the socket right, it should more or less drop in at 45 degrees and then push down with very little efffort. Either that or the chip is caught like Sneeky said.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 2, 2017)

maybe you could post the adapter and after you install it


----------



## davidm71 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll have to pull it out of the case and take a second or third look. I swear I inserted it all the way in and looked it over twice. Just recently I installed one on another motherboard and did not have this issue. Getting me worried. What a pain. Thanks.

Edit: Amazon refunded me the cost of that other card! Love Amazon! Fwiw the new card looks like it has capacitors or power regulators built in. Wonder how that will affect the M.2.


----------

